# Classic Auto Bodywork?



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

I recently bought an old C10 that is gonna need some rust repair to the cab. I want to make this a driver so doesnt have to be show perfect. Navarre/FWB/Mary E area if possible. Pensacola/Destin/Crestview may be acceptable. Suggestions?


----------

